
Supreme Court: Copyright Owners Must Wait for Registration Before Filing Suit - rendall
https://www.natlawreview.com/article/supreme-court-holds-copyright-owners-must-wait-registration-filing-suit
======
rendall
This is a pretty big deal. I'm surprised it didn't get more traction.

